#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > مشکل: عدم نمایش اسم درایو در My computer

## behnamH

سلام دوستان
من تازگی در ویندوزم یک مشکل پیش اومده نام هایی که برای درایوها گذاشتم وقتی my computer رو باز میکنم نشان داده نمیشه و همشون رو به صورت local disk نشون میده اما وقتی که از طریق disk manangement میرم اسمشون هست علتش چیه و چه جوری رفعش کنم ؟ ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

با برنامه *MiniTool Partition Wizard Professional 8.1.1  و گزینه rebuild mbr  ببینید مشکلتون حل میشه یا نه 
دانلود
*

----------

*behnamH*,*ramintkh*

----------


## yaghob20

طبق تصویر زیر تیک مربوطه رو وردار و apply بزن

123.JPG

----------

*AMD*,*asdf12341234*,*behnamH*,*farzad_yousefi*,*kiyanmz*,*ramintkh*,*علیرضا کریمی*,*غفور*

----------


## behnamH

با تشکر از اساتید گرامی مشکل مرتفع شد :عدم نمایش اسم درایو در My computer:

----------


## asdf12341234

واقعا ممنون از تون بابت این پستتون من کارم با همین قسمت هست و کلافه شده بودم و حالا مشکلم حل شد :عدم نمایش اسم درایو در My computer:  :عدم نمایش اسم درایو در My computer:  :عدم نمایش اسم درایو در My computer:

----------

*ramintkh*

----------

